# outdated shrubs?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

house looks nice as it is. changing to white :barf:
if you don't like the color of the house, why did you buy it ?

put your money/time into updating the landscaping, though it doesn't look bad now. just not modern


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love the house and location. I'm not sure, on window color, and like hearing others opinions. 

This weekend is my one yr anniversary in this house. One entire year of stripping wallpaper, cleaning, painting and planting shrubs and flowers in the back yard. I was lucky to find this house which had sat on the market. It took a lot of work but I could see the diamond in the rough.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I just stepped in to comment on the septic field---

That is ,most likely , in the back yard---you do not want to plant any trees or shrub on the field itself or within 15 feet or so---other than that area----plan what you wish---


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

gosh, i wish my house looked that good. my house needs pretty much everything. with the proper landscaping your house would look fantastic.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

post a pic of the garage door and drive


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ok, posting right side photo soon.

The septics are in the front yard here. The largest city in the county with aprx 85,000 population and yet septic. Everyone else likes it due to no sewer cost.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's unusual----I like my well and septic-----no water/sewer bills---just maintenance on the system.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The older houses here, like mine, have screens over the garage doors. I was going to remove them but they've been great for when I'm painting doors, etc. in the garage.

I like the multi trunks of the citrus but I think they are too much trouble to take care of.

The grapefruit tree (closer to the road) and the magnolia, to the right of it, both need to come out I think. They look half dead, but I imagine it will cost a lot to remove them.

On the drive I had trouble with dirty water standing in the swale. Last week I took a shovel and dug a shallow trench, 2' out from the drive, on each side, and now water runs off of the drive. I imagine I'll have to do that every couple of yrs. It's not deep enough for anyone to fall into.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

> A friend said the row of uniform hedges, from the garage to the front door, are outdated. Do they look bad?


Friends don't let friends own bad hedges is that accurate? Seriously, I have a big issue with that kind of typical mindset, that something has to be replaced because it's supposedly "outdated", who decides what on your property you paid for is "outdated" or "needs" replacement? the guy down the street who isn't paying a dime for any of it, or YOU?
I blame the auto industry for brainwashing people into throwing away perfectly good things in order to "update" them to the latest "style."

All that matters is that YOU like the hedges, you are the one paying for them, put whatever you want in there and only accept input from those willing to PAY THE BILL for new stuff they want to see there in your yard or house!




> The septics are in the front yard here. The largest city in the county with aprx 85,000 population and yet septic. Everyone else likes it due to no sewer cost.


They love it, till the inevitable day it has to be pumped out, or replaced and they face a many thousand dollar bill and their front yard being torn up, then they wish they had sewer and paid the minimal $25 bill a month or whatever.
I pay $5.82 for my sewer, $8.05 for 1,000 gals of water, and $15 for garbage collection.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> That's unusual----I like my well and septic-----no water/sewer bills---just maintenance on the system.


My septic is in the front. My neighbour's on the side and yet another neighbour is in the back.

Around here they are placed on the lowest lay of the land. With the standard distance away from the wells, whicg are all decommissioned anyway now that we have a community well that the region maintains.

We pay about $60 every 4 months for water..maybe a few dollars more if you have a swimming pool or ice rink to fill.

Garbage, recycle and compostable food waste, even large items are all free public services.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree that the house looks great. The plants could use a little cutting back, but since you are the one who lives there you should do what pleases you


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, only do what YOU like. no doubt. but, you asked, so i told ya. but like i said . a pro designed land scape job would look really nice there. 

my freaking water/garbage bill is about $100 a freaking month :furious:


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

creeper said:


> We pay about $60 every 4 months for water..maybe a few dollars more if you have a swimming pool or ice rink to fill.
> 
> Garbage, recycle and compostable food waste, even large items are all free public services.


Not bad, I do pay $15 for garbage but then I suspect my under $175 a year property taxes for a 2 bedroom 1000 sq ft house with a full basement on a 1/2 acre of land is quite a bit less than you pay, so they get their money out of you one way or the other for your garbage pickups, either on the front end or the rear end 
They do an annual cleanup day here where they will take large junk, sofas, appliances and other assorted junk and volunteers go around in trucks and pick it all up at your driveway, but in the last couple of years it's been a bring it to a location in town yourself thing, with volunteers picking up at homes where the owner cant do it (elderly, no vehicle etc) and a nominal fee for large appliance disposal.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Its true..we do get large item pick up one a month and street sweeping in the spring, but its also true that my house and property are double that of yours and my property taxes are also double that of yours..each month..


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been working in a modest ranch house in a 'prestige ' town---two bed room--50 foot wide lot.

Homeowner told me the taxes are $9000 a year----Yikes---

Nice town but,holy cow---


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

location does have a great deal to do with that.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

The easiest way to get rid of them. Find a older guy who has a tow truck. He will wrap a strap around the bottom. Drop the boom on the back of his truck. Hook the winch up to the strap. One pull there out. Has to be an older guy. Younger guys probably won't do it. My father did it for a couple neighbors when i was a kid. The older guy in town still does it for people.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Taxes here were 1,700, but dropped to $841 because I filed for Homestead Exemption. This includes garbage pickup. My water bill is $15-20 a month but I've read Fla. has some of the lowest water bills and plans to eventually raise water rates.

My dad used to use his tractor to pull tree stumps out. I've done my share of removing shrubs by digging around roots, sawing roots and repeating till I got the thing out.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Startingover said:


> digging around roots, sawing roots and repeating till I got the thing out.


That's how I did it. A hacksaw and a reciprocating saw come in real handy.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

747 said:


> The easiest way to get rid of them. Find a older guy who has a tow truck. .


 
Don't let anybody drive across your septic field


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, your house is lovely, I love the brick and think the roof
and shutters are a great color for your style house; it compliments
the brick nicely. I prefer dark houses, especially in Florida, it's
cool looking. 
In the second pic the shrubs on the left side seem to be trimmed better?

My suggestion as far as the landscaping, is to put a little color in the left
bed, and also get a nice big planter or urn and fill it with colorful flowers,
and place it by your front entrance. 

Another suggestion is to put a colorful wreath on the front door, with silk
flowers. Include red silk flowers in the wreath, it's good fang shui.
Red invites in prosperity.

Other than that, your house is lovely, embrace it, and enhance it, and
don't listen to your friends. :wink:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

two knots: thanks. How would you like a Florida vacation and come here to supervise?:thumbup: I'm thinking of leaving everything as they are established, but slowly cutting shrubs back in size. With my sandy soil and lack of rain, I have to pamper anything I plant. I'm sticking to native plants and just mentioned to the local nursery that my DD bought me a redbud at Home Depot which immediately died. They told me their plants are all grown within 100 miles so thrive better while Home Depot buys from distributors all over. Makes sense to me.

My back patio, is full of container plants, but already some have died and I learned they don't tolerate heat. Coneflowers do well. I read columbine do well in heat but the local nursery said they don't. I asked about Knockout roses in containers and the nursery said, no. 

I think I'll cut back the section of the uniform shrub that's in front of brick at the edge of the garage and take your suggestion and put a pot there with flowers. I do have a pot with 'cross sandra' by the front door, which I bought on a whim and surprisingly it does exceptionally well.

I had a book on Feng Shui, but forgot about it. I found a wreath at TJMaxx with dried flowers and sea shells which I hung on the door recently as there was a hook there. I have tons of red in back to attract hummers, but didn't know it attracted prosperity. I keep the front nice to invite good Feng Shui . Will buy more red for the front immediately.

The 2nd photo was the realtor's photo and older so that's why things look much neater. When friends and family up north want to see the house I show them that and not the current weedy, overgrown view. _What's a little deception amongst friends._

Later I'll get photos of the side fence and my butterfly garden. We call the other side of the fence, the 'lower 40'. I'm planting 'Simpson Stoppers', which birds like and wax myrtles, bottle brush, and flatwood plum to attract birds and to cover that area so eventually I don't have to mow. Since I'm on a corner the city considers that a 'front' and I had to have the fence put 25' back. But now I can go out in the back yard in my bathrobe to feed the birds without strangers gawking.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

In order for plants on pots to thrive they need lots of water, especially in
Florida. I know here on Long Island, geraniums 
do well in pots cause they
like to dry out between watering. Although, last year we put lots of geraniums
around the pond and they did well with all the water from the underground sprinklers. I guess they adapted to a lot of water.

Did you ever hear of a plant called 'live forever (Sedum)?' We have
lots of it as it divides very easily. It's a low water tolerating plant and gets a flower in late summer.

Another plant I love is coral bells ( Purple Palace) We have it in red..It
comes in many colors. This is another plant that divides easily; we have it all over the place. 

A cactus garden is another area for you to explore. I love cactus, but we
don't have any.

Yes, Red invites in prosperity. You could also paint the outside of your
door red. My DD front door is red..My door is stained oak and stained glass (humming birds)...the head
knot would kill me if I painted it red...
Right now I have a fabric heart that I bought on vacation on
our front door, in either case -- a wreath or heart, I frequently spray it with a fragrant spray like
Asian spice, or fresh linen...my guests as passing through the front door always say, "it smells so good in here." :yes:


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

RWolff said:


> They love it, till the inevitable day it has to be pumped out, or replaced and they face a many thousand dollar bill and their front yard being torn up, then they wish they had sewer and paid the minimal $25 bill a month or whatever.


$25? That would be nice. The average in PA is $40. Over the 20 year lifespan of the average septic system, it's a toss up in cost. Fortunately, I have a septic system. Unfortunately, they made me install the kind with an ugly hump and a pump, which negates most of the benefits. But at least I don't have to worry about them doing road work and breaking my line so that sewage backs into my house... or shutting me off because someone in power didn't like me, and causing sewage to back into my house... or jacking up the rate so high that I can't pay, so they shut it off and sewage backs into my house.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

operagost said:


> $25? That would be nice. The average in PA is $40. Over the 20 year lifespan of the average septic system, it's a toss up in cost. Fortunately, I have a septic system. Unfortunately, they made me install the kind with an ugly hump and a pump, which negates most of the benefits. But at least I don't have to worry about them doing road work and breaking my line so that sewage backs into my house... or shutting me off because someone in power didn't like me, and causing sewage to back into my house... or jacking up the rate so high that I can't pay, so they shut it off and sewage backs into my house.


If it's so ugly, and I'm not doubting you, but why not landscape 
around it and hide the ugly hump and pump?


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Two Knots said:


> If it's so ugly, and I'm not doubting you, but why not landscape
> around it and hide the ugly hump and pump?


You can't plant any shrubs or trees on or around it. The way ours is oriented actually looks somewhat natural, but it's still a hassle to mow over and the grass always looks bad (despite Erma Bombeck's claims).


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

oh, I remember Erma Bombecks book, "The Grass is Always Greener over the Septic Tank". She was great!

Two Knots, on cactus........I must have been a slow child. My mother had all sorts of cactus in planters when I was growing up and I don't remember why I tried touching them but I got those needles in my fingers more than once. (you'd think after once I'd have learned).

I sprayed my front door wreath with a spice scent and love the idea.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I never knew that shrubs could ever be outdated. As for the privacy, put up film on the window. High shrubs make it too easy for someone to hide behind.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

gregzoll, film is a great idea!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Get rid of the shutters also. As for painting the trim, if it is aluminum, it is hard to get paint to stick, unless you use something like Rustoleum on the trim. If wood, use a good oil based primer and paint to lighten up the trim. As for the brick, you can do a wash, where you hit random bricks to give those a whitish appearance, as if they were recycled to create the facade.

Landscaping, how much are you willing to put into it to change it, how much is your time worth for maintenance and upkeep, how much time do you have in the evenings and weekends when it comes time to replant or repair damaged areas of plants that are dying or you want to change out the perennials every 4 to 6 months.

Those shrubs are 70's-80's, so yes I would pull them and change to some kind of flowering bush. What do other neighbors have, do you have one in particular that has a "showcase" landscaping, that everyone wishes that they would have for their yard? Maybe go around and take a look, then take a bit of one, a bit of another, etc. to create your own landscaping.

The grass needs to be de-thatched, then weed & feed, fertilized on a regular schedule, which you can do yourself, and save tons of money. I only use professional grade weed & feed, & fertilizer, along with same for yard bug killer, which you can get at your local Farm & Home store, or even check your local Ace Hardware. Our local Ace owner's also get a good deal on professional grade products for lawn care, and their prices are actually lower on those, than the Ace Brand, which is just as good.

I would not even touch Scott's or Bayer products. They have been "watering" down both the dry and wet products in the past four years, and are not like how their products were 15-20 years ago. It is all marketing with them, and takes three times as much to do the job as the other professional grade or Ace Hardware branded products are.


----------



## Tatertot (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd leave some and just extend the beds and plant more shrubs and flowers. Grass needs a good rake and overseeding.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Tatertot said:


> I'd leave some and just extend the beds and plant more shrubs and flowers. Grass needs a good rake and overseeding.


I would not even leave those shrubs. They have been there since most likely when the house was built, or at least 20 plus years. They are well established, not something that was just planted five or six years ago.

Time for them to go, and be replaced with more decorative plantings. We planted Azaleas where we had the same type of shrubs in front of our house, that had been there since 1969-1972. Best thing I ever did. Went light on the other greenery, with some Elephant ear Hostas, and a Salvia, and a couple of other plantings in one bed under our bedroom window, and that is it.

I got tired of dealing with the plantings next to our garage, which actually got wiped out, when our Intex pool split, so I ended up just letting the grass take back over on that bed, because it is too much work.

Now I myself do have some Weigela's along our back fence, which are about six feet wide, six feet tall, but bloom a nice small Red Flower as long as it is cool and they get enough water. They will bloom all through the Summer if the conditions are right.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks,

I need to google what 'de-thatching' means, but I think I know. I bought a recycling lawn mower and I'm guessing all the cut grass laying on the lawn isn't a good thing and that's the reason for de-thatching. I just noticed it piling up so started using the bag to collect grass as I mow.

This is the first time I've ever cared about a nice lawn. Unfortunately without irrigation there's only so much you can do. I'm permitted to water till 10 am and after 4 pm, two days a week.

I just bought weed killer at the nursery and will get fertilizer and grass seed. Not sure what weed killer I have but don't think it helped. 

Zone 9 is difficult I think. We have killer heat, but also winter freezes. 

Definately will work on taking, at least 3 of the uniform hedges out this summer. That will be all I can handle for now.

ps I love azaleas and we have them here but they have to be in shade. The hedge area gets too much brutal sun. Maybe one would grow on the corner to the left of the front door where the big green shrub is.

The house was built in 1983 and yes, I think the shrubs are the same age.

PSS, I really like weigelas and they're suppose to grown in zone 9, but mine died right off. Everyone said they don't do well here.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Go with the Weigela then. Mine are in direct sun, and love it. There are also Azaleas that are full sun, that would work, but most are dwarf's which we have, so they stay low and spread out about three feet, so make sure you find the ones that are the right size. There is also Hibiscus, etc.. It is really up to you how much you initially want to sink in, then it is just minor upkeep, like replacing the pine mulch every year, that goes away.

As for the yard, once you get it dethached, which you can get a machine that looks like a lawn mower, which will also bag the crud it brings up, then you can start on getting the lawn to start thickening up. Check with the UF/IFAS Extension about what else you need to do. http://solutionsforyourlife.ufl.edu/hot_topics/agriculture/soil_testing.html


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

gregzoll, are you saying that getting rid of the shutters would help with the updated look I'm trying to achieve? I have to take them off anyway, to paint, so will leave them off awhile and see how that strikes me.

thankyou


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Startingover said:


> gregzoll, are you saying that getting rid of the shutters would help with the updated look I'm trying to achieve? I have to take them off anyway, to paint, so will leave them off awhile and see how that strikes me.
> 
> thankyou


I would, they are outdated. If you have a local Habitat Rehab store, drop them off there, so you are not tempted to put them back up. Worst things ever allowed on homes, when they have no purpose other than faux decorations.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wonder if I can rent a 'de-thatcher' at the rental place where I got the pressure washer? I want to rent a small chainsaw to help with all the cutting back I have to do.

The thing that's POPULAR here are crape myrtles. I dislike them simply because they're over used. But, they do grow with no effort. The flowers look like the lilacs up north. One bad feature is they lose their leaves in winter. It'd be hard to find a yard without them.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Do not rent, go buy yourself a Stihl MS-180 series. You will be using it to get rid of those other trees, and worth the investment. http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/homeowner-saws/ I have one, and have the 16" bar on it, with the same type of chain, that is used on the one that fire departments use for cutting through roofs. We have cut down Maples and Walnuts with it, running it for over 12 hours in one day, with no stopping it.

I take it up to my in-laws, to cut down Popular's and Pine, when we clear cut areas that can end up with blow downs, if they are left to be. I have not used mine in maybe two years, but have it ready to go if need to, and will still start with one pull. Just emptied the tank & oil, cleaned out all of the sawdust and chips. I need to get it out this Summer sometime and change the plug, since it has not been changed in four years, since we have had it, but would still work with the one that is in there, if I need to use it.

As for the rental place, sure they do, if they have a good range of yard care equipment, and stuff like tile saws and other hand tools. Give them a call in the morning. Otherwise, maybe talk to a few lawn care companies in the area, and see what they would charge to get rid of the old shrubs, the trees trimmed, and de-thatch the yard, then carry off all the debris.


----------

